# ¿Teoria sobre circuitos RC, RL...?



## legolas2069 (Oct 30, 2008)

Buenas noches, ¿alguien tiene algun enlace o recomienda algun libro donde hablen sobre los circuitos RC y RL? El caso es que necesito información sobre ello para poder entender un circuito y he pensado que un buen paso era empezar preguntando por aqui.

Espero no haberme equivocado de subforo.

Un saludo y gracias.


----------



## ecotronico (Oct 30, 2008)

Hola!

busca este titulo:

"circuitos electricos"

hay 2 autores buenos, o mejor dicho, que te puedo recomendar:
Dorf
Alexander.

son textos extensos, qe se usan en cursos universitarios.
pero esta todo explicado: teoria y ejemplos.

un poco menos en nivel (matematicas mas basicas) es el:
teoria de circuitos
del autor Boylestad.

eso.
ojala te sirvan,.

saludos!


----------



## legolas2069 (Nov 1, 2008)

metalmetropolis dijo:
			
		

> Hola!
> 
> busca este titulo:
> 
> ...



Gracias por el consejo 

El viernes tuve suerte de encontrarme con un profesor (pensaba que igual no estaba) y me recomendó un libro para ese tema, asi que lo cogí de la biblioteca y a leer. A los que me has dicho les echaré un vistazo cuando termine con este.

De todas maneras, gracias.

PD: Por si le interesa a alguien, ahí va el título del libro: "Análisis de circuitos de ingenieria" de Hayt y Kemmerly, ya me pasaré para deciros si me ha servido o no.


----------



## YESSICA (Feb 26, 2009)

hola, tengo una pregunta necesito hacer la modelizacion de un circuito rc variable utilizando programacion C para hacer el modelo alquien me puede ayudar porq se como se comporta un circuito rc fijo pero al hacerlo variable no se realmente como puedo hacer las ecuaciones


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 28, 2009)

La unica consideracion "extra" es con el capacitor.
Si C es fijo, la corriente es I =  C V'  ( el *'* es la derivada)
Pero al ser variable es I = (C*V)' = V C' + C V'  (la corriente es la derivada de la *carga* en el capacitor)

Entonces en un circuito RC variable serie con excitacion E(t) resulta:

I = V C' + C V'
E(t) = V + R I = (1+R C') V + R C V'

V: tension en el capacitor.
I: corriente en el circuito.
R,C y E son variables en el tiempo.


----------



## InnerX (Jun 22, 2009)

Un buen libro sobre circuitos electricos es el Nilsson


----------



## dayobasa (Jun 27, 2009)

Saludos compañeros, estoy en busca de información acerca de los TTL, RTL y los DTL; especificamente marco teorico de esos elementos, cualquier información que me sea util se lo agradeceria...


----------



## eliotronic (Jul 2, 2009)

hola dayobasa, te paso algunos links basicos. Espero que te sean de utilidad:

http://ocw.um.es/ingenierias/tecnol...electronica-digital-familias-logicas.pdf/view

http://eupt2.unizar.es/asignaturas/...s_digitales/Cuatrimestre1/02tema/02teoria.pdf

http://usuarios.iponet.es/agusbo/uned/propios/apuntes/flog1.PDF

http://www.abcdatos.com/tutoriales/tutorial/l6104.html

http://www.monografias.com/trabajos...lectronica/familias-logicas-electronica.shtml


Espero te sirva de algo.


----------



## dayobasa (Jul 2, 2009)

muchas gracias por la información...


----------

